# I wanna lower my gf 2002 A6 3.0 what should i do?



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

ok im in the market to lesson the wheel gap on the A but keep it to a stock riding capability, meaning we can still go out ski trips and and what not. I just want spring for now because i fig an inch of drop is something that can be tolerated by the stock struts for now, we are looking into getting rims as well which is also the reason we wanna lower it, has anyone added new tires and rims without lowering the car and have pics i would assume it would look fricken gay..... please anyone give me some info! i have done some research but would like to hear from anyone that has had experience with the car being lowered not so much but less than stock....


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I wanna lower my gf 2002 A6 3.0 what should i do? (what1021)*

I believe The Burinator has installed H&R springs, but you will have to check on the drop. I think I will check out these guys when I go to upgrade my A6. http://www.srsvw.com/infocenter/philosophy.html
To tell the truth, those that drop their cars extremely, have terrible riding cars. They don't call it 'Low and Slow' for nothing. I live in snow country, high up in the Colorado Rockies. Between skiing all the time in the winter, and kayaking/rafting and camping a ton in the summer, I do not want much if any drop. What is the sake of having a quattro if you can't drive it in the snow? But anyway, most springs will give you a modest drop, compared to coils. Then again you sedan drivers are higher then us avant drivers anyway, so you could probably handle a couple of inches in drop.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

for some reason... all the a6 people put wheels on thier cars and don't lower them.... its freakin hideous...
Anyways yes I am on H&R Race springs w/ stock shocks. I really wish i would have replaced the shocks at the same time though, it still feels too mushy
My car rides very nice with how much drop it has. Make sure you trim the bump stops if you use the race springs... BTW race springs drop the car much further than they advertise.


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

i will prob get sport springs i saw that they drop it to low for our likings my r is too low but it can be, her car needs to be able to handle driveways parking garages and snow all the time. thanks so far so basically go with a spring set up that is no more than the 1 inch drop or so to keep stock functionality


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

H&R sports are more like 2 inches of drop, BUT eibach springs are a bit less than 2 inches. Make sure to trim the bump stops when you lower the car. Otherwise it will basically ride on them.
I can handle pretty much any obstacle that you throw in front of me, but then again I have been driving slammed cars for years.
The A6 on H&R Race
















The audi with a group of friends in it (they are all about 250lbs each...)








My other cars that have seen daily driver status


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I just got me some H&R Race springs. Im planning on putting some 18in wheels on it the RS6 from raderwerks. will i have rub on the well?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_The A6 on H&R Race









I was really worried about the H&R Race Springs not going low enough. That looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EK20)*

I had the same worry, but it ended up being perfect. My only regret is not putting in some bilstiens. But that will come with time when I am not working on the project car.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I'm lucky to have the 18's so there should be even less wheel gap.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_I'm lucky to have the 18's so there should be even less wheel gap.









that was before the springs settled, there is zero wheel gap on 16's now.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

That's what I like to hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got my some H&R Race Springs!! Its really low!! Man I cant wait to throw mine on!!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakob89* »_I just got my some H&R Race Springs!! Its really low!! Man I cant wait to throw mine on!!!


Wait till you have some better struts to put in it. Do some bilstien sports. Trust me


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Wait till you have some better struts to put in it. Do some bilstien sports. Trust me

Would having the S-Line suspension to start with make any difference?


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EK20)*

hmm do they make s line spirning for our year?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Would having the S-Line suspension to start with make any difference?


yes, The struts are valved completely differently than the soft boge stuff on non S-Lines Think of it as an inbetween for something like bilstiens or konis

_Quote, originally posted by *what1021* »_hmm do they make s line spirning for our year?


You could probably find a used set somewhere, dealer prices are insane just for the springs.


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

thanks for the reply! i guess i can look i dont know if anyone has listed that for sale on here, does anyone know where i can get them at aftermarket? or anyone have them used, can u just get the springs and not the struts? i would liek to get both but price comes into affect when that happens. what about ride height any one have pics with S line on?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_yes, The struts are valved completely differently than the soft boge stuff on non S-Lines Think of it as an inbetween for something like bilstiens or konis

Sweet. That will be nice to not need to shell out for shocks right away.


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: I wanna lower my gf 2002 A6 3.0 what should i do? (what1021)*

Vogtland Coilovers:
You wouldnt even know there were coilovers on the car by the smoothness and confort. Handles like a dream. Still have about 3-4 inches to go down


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: I wanna lower my gf 2002 A6 3.0 what should i do? (96jettasexer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96jettasexer* »_Vogtland Coilovers:
You wouldnt even know there were coilovers on the car by the smoothness and confort. Handles like a dream. Still have about 3-4 inches to go down










Really? That is interesting to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I kinda took it as read that coilovers destroy ride quality whatever they are.
Edit: I just looked them up for pricing! I'd expect them to drive me home for nearly 2 grand







They ought to be good for that money!
I think I'll just get some Eibach springs and factory sport dampers











_Modified by MikkiJayne at 7:47 AM 3/5/2009_


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Wait till you have some better struts to put in it. Do some bilstien sports. Trust me


Yeah I'm waiting for to buy some shocks. My friend said blisteins would be too ruff and that their non-adjustable. I was looking into some Koni yelllows.cuz there Adjustable idk I'm conflicted. I want something that is still gonna give me a comfortable ride.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakob89* »_

Yeah I'm waiting for to buy some shocks. My friend said blisteins would be too ruff and that their non-adjustable. I was looking into some Koni yelllows.cuz there Adjustable idk I'm conflicted. I want something that is still gonna give me a comfortable ride. 


There is always sacrifice when you start to go low.
IMO bilstiens are about perfect.. you can always go HD instead of the sports.
The koni's are adjustable, but you have to remove them from the car to adjust them.


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
There is always sacrifice when you start to go low.
IMO bilstiens are about perfect.. you can always go HD instead of the sports.
The koni's are adjustable, but you have to remove them from the car to adjust them.

Good point! I know im gonna be sacrificing some comfort I just hope it wont be too bad. Wheres a good place online to buy some bilstiens?


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yakob89)*

ok sooooo what aftermarket is close to S line lowering capability.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

h&r sports


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

hmmm ill check them out thanks!


----------

